# Cape Breton Highlanders



## old medic (16 Jan 2011)

MacKay says name of Cape Breton Highlanders restored

The Canadian Press

Date: Sunday Jan. 16, 2011 4:02 PM ET



> ST. ANNS, Nova Scotia — A unit that fought in South Africa, both world wars and Korea has been reborn.
> 
> Defence Minister Peter MacKay announced Sunday that the name of 2nd Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders (Cape Breton) will be changed back to the Cape Breton Highlanders.
> 
> ...


----------



## lethalLemon (16 Jan 2011)

Excellent!

Today is a good day for the Cape Breton Highlanders!


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (16 Jan 2011)

The bugger!  That was one of my suggestions, along with the 19th Alberta Dragoons, the North Shore (New Brunswick) Regiment, and the New Brunswick Rangers plus a couple others that had long histories, existing local units, and extensive battle honours.  MacKay has my vote for PM when the job is open.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jan 2011)

> From its birth in 1871, many Cape Breton families have seen family members serve with the unit that won 56 battle honours.



Of course, they'll have to realign those battle honours to the pre-amalgamation lists of awards.

Here's the current full list: 1st Battalion, The Nova Scotia Highlanders (North) _and_ 2nd Battalion, The Nova Scotia Highlanders (Cape Breton)


The existing perpeatuation of CEF units breaks out as follows:

The Nova Scotia Highlanders: 17th Bn, 25th Bn, 106th Bn, 193rd Bn, 246th Bn, CEF

The Cape Breton Highlanders: 85th Bn and 185th Bn, CEF


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2011)

I once suggested that it should snow in Vancouver in January.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (16 Jan 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I once suggested that it should snow in Vancouver in January.



A better bet than in July.



> Mr. Dennis Ruhl
> xxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxx
> 
> ...



Did something change since I received this email on December 10, 2010?


----------



## TN2IC (16 Jan 2011)

My guess is that RNBR will have their turn soon too. Good news on the Cape Breton Highlanders. Same for the Halifax Rifles IIRC. It's nice to see units going back to it's roots. 

Now if we can get the Black Watch to be a Reg Force unit again, that would make my day.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jan 2011)

A great day to be a member and a past member.


----------



## lethalLemon (16 Jan 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> My guess is that RNBR will have their turn soon too. Good news on the Cape Breton Highlanders. Same for the Halifax Rifles IIRC. It's nice to see units going back to it's roots.
> 
> Now if we can get the Black Watch to be a Reg Force unit again, that would make my day.
> 
> ...



....and the Rebirth of 3 & 4 CMBG


----------



## TN2IC (16 Jan 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> ....and the Rebirth of 3 & 4 CMBG




Oh please send me to CFB Lahr...  ;D
I have 200 Euros on me now. I"ll pack my bags. And leave food in the dog dish.


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Jan 2011)

Siol na fear fearail, apparently!  

Congrats to you Highlanders from Canada's next province ;D


----------



## NSDreamer (16 Jan 2011)

Mister McKay won quite a bit of respect from me today. As my unit was pulling out of Sydney from their Ex. During transit a milcot lost control and jumped the highway into the ditch. (Roads were complete slush). It was free running and Mister McKay happened to be driving by, unlike many would do he stopped and immediately went to go see if everything was okay.

 It was all fine, no one was hurt, but that he would stop puts him up a notch in my eyes, not having had much else to do with him. No longer just another politician in a position for me.


----------

